# Police Officer Jonathon Bastock



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Police Officer Jonathon Bastock

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*Stow Police Department
Ohio*
End of Watch: Saturday, February 5, 2011
Biographical Info
*Age:* 47
*Tour of Duty:* 17 years
*Badge Number:* 739
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Duty related illness
*Date of Incident:* Thursday, January 6, 2011
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Officer Jonathon Bastock passed away from complications of an on duty injury he sustained one month earlier.

Officer Bastock had responded to a call involving a driver doing donuts in a parking lot. He had stopped the vehicle and as he approached the rear of it to obtain the license plate number he slipped on ice and fell, severely injuring his knee.

The injury caused him to go out on medical leave. He was recovering at home when he passed away as the result of a blood clot that broke free from the injury.

Officer Bastock had served as a full time officer with the Stow Police Department for 12 years and had previously served as a reserve officer for five years. He is survived by his wife and three children.

Agency Contact Information
Stow Police Department
3800 Darrow Road
Stow, OH 44224

Phone: (330) 689-5700

_*Please contact the Stow Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace Officer Bastock


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Rest in Peace


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

R.I.P brother


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

RIP


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

R.I.P.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------



## JMody (Feb 20, 2008)

RIP Sir.


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Officer Bastock.


----------

